

Ask HN: Lisp interactive tutorials? - greyfox

Hi, i was wondering if there are any interactive lisp tutorials like rubymonk or codecademy style tutoral&#x2F;lesson based primers for the LISP language.
======
OopsCriticality
For Common Lisp, Google has a set of Lisp Koans hosted on Github:
[https://github.com/google/lisp-koans](https://github.com/google/lisp-koans)

------
greyfox
this is absolutely perfect. thank you

